# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Euscorpius carpaticus

## AQUASAUR

Hi, Folks!
I was going so many times to post some of my other genre pictures here...
So, let me begin with one very sinister creature, living here in Bulgaria - *Euscorpius carpaticus.*
I had a chance to make some snapshots of a female with her babies:







And here are two close up shots of her mug and one of the babies:

----------


## ranmasatome

hahaha.. the babies are sooooo cute!! :Smile:

----------


## budak

nice... try shooting them under UV light?

----------


## trident

awesome shots, mummy looks pretty scary

----------

